# Adorama announces the Flashpoint R2 Pro MarkII 2.4GHz Transmitter for Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2018)

> Adorama has announced the Flashpoint R2 Pro MarkII 2.4GHz Transmitter for Canon. The new transmitter is available for preorder from Adorama for $69 and will begin shipping on our around November 1, 2018.
> *From Adorama:*
> The Flashpoint exclusive R2 Pro Mark II C wireless flash trigger is the definitive dedicated transmitter for the R2 Family of Flash – The ultimate command center for Canon EOS cameras to control Flashpoint R2 wireless system devices. The first of its kind – customdesigned and created – a dynamic, direct access, dead-on control to every aspect of the linked TTL flash. The breadth of capabilities suits the vision of every strobist on the quest for lighting excellence. Every whim and wish has a direct button ready for action, providing instant response to no less than eighteen novel and familiar R2 features. Direct! No scrolling through menu options for the...



Continue reading...


----------



## msatter (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks to Elvis (Flashhavoc) to keep believing in the project and bringing it to completion.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 10, 2018)

I've sold all my Canon flash gear and switched over to this system. Very happy with it. The Canon stuff was very nice, but the power was a little weak for outdoors with large modifiers. The Flashpoint stuff fits my needs better. I do wish Canon would come out with a powerful strobe. Ganging up Speedlites is a PIA. Canon must have determined there is not enough profit. Can't blame Canon if that is the case. There is a lot of competition in the speedlight /strobe world.


----------



## Talys (Oct 11, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I've sold all my Canon flash gear and switched over to this system. Very happy with it. The Canon stuff was very nice, but the power was a little weak for outdoors with large modifiers. The Flashpoint stuff fits my needs better. I do wish Canon would come out with a powerful strobe. Ganging up Speedlites is a PIA. Canon must have determined there is not enough profit. Can't blame Canon if that is the case. There is a lot of competition in the speedlight /strobe world.



I can only assume that studio lighting is not core Canon/Nikon/Sony/Olympus/etc. business, and they rather leave it to the companies that specialize in it. It's hard to imagine strobes/flashes as not being profitable.

I'm up to four of the AD200's and two of the AD600 Pro's. I think that the 600 Pro's are amazing lighting for the price, and the 200's are by far my favorite portable lighting units because of their relative weight/number of shots ratio. The bulbs give off a whole lot more light than speedlight fresnels too.

However, I really dislike my Godox flashes (for cheap flashes, I'll take a Yongnuo any day, but really, I prefer the Canons), and I really like the Canon RT system better than the Godox system for triggering. One issue I have with the godox is that it doesn't trigger all the time, especially if the camera (with the transmitter on the hotshoe) moves closer to the strobe.

I don' t think the smartphone Bluetooth thing will be of much use. My guess is that it will be really neat but infuriatingly finicky, because just about every peripheral that's Bluetooth is. Several of the button-press options, like long hold to disable group, sound awesome.

Since I use both the AD200's and AD600's a LOT, I have no doubt that I'll pick up one of these.

And holy smokes, there are a lot of buttons on the v2, LOL.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 11, 2018)

Talys said:


> I can only assume that studio lighting is not core Canon/Nikon/Sony/Olympus/etc. business, and they rather leave it to the companies that specialize in it. It's hard to imagine strobes/flashes as not being profitable.
> 
> I'm up to four of the AD200's and two of the AD600 Pro's. I think that the 600 Pro's are amazing lighting for the price, and the 200's are by far my favorite portable lighting units because of their relative weight/number of shots ratio. The bulbs give off a whole lot more light than speedlight fresnels too.
> 
> ...



I've been thinking about the 200's. They still have a lot more power than the speedlites. Fortunately I have not had the problem you've experienced with the triggering. Canon's system performed very well at that. Never had any problems with the Canon system at all, but must admit that having so many AA rechargeables and having to gang them up was terrible for me. I would never use the bluetooth features and I am happy with the v1.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this on here. I would have been entirely unaware this was released. I left my R2 controller on a car and it still works...but is visually damaged and likely not 100% internally. I really like all the enhancements on this new controller. It's like they actually listened to what we wanted from their previous design. I pre-ordered this using your link.


----------



## Talys (Oct 13, 2018)

I wish Godox would switch to pressure lock slides instead of the old screw discs for the hotshoe.


----------

